# Used to be a chronic blusher



## UnguardedPinnacle (Feb 4, 2010)

Chronic blushing was such a demoralizing 'disease' I had that just devestated me.

I'm opening this topic to inquire if anyone else has had/has this peculiar trait and what they did to get over with it/are still trying.

It's strange that I just remembered it now, but it consumed a good portion of my life, and in that time I was never given a chance to thrive socially in any respect. I still blush from time to time, I just have extremely sensetive skin, but nowhere near to what it used to be. Maybe a made too big a deal out of it? But then again, no, it was pretty bad. I remember researching online and anticipating the day I turned 18 so I could go get surgery to severe the nerves in my neck so it would never happen again (hehe, kids.)

I think the turning point was when I really faced the music with it though; even then I still blushed. But one day I just decided to shove my face out in the air and atleast pretend to not care about it and I suppose it eventually went away. However, even when I literally saw red resonating off of my cheeks through the corner of my eyes, I got in the habit of not covering my face and keeping that chin out there. Of course this led to a lot of nervous hand-face contact which in turn started an acne epidemic!! But it was one problem out of the way.

I was just curious on what other peoples' opinions were on this, I know people can go an entire lifetime with it, and it can be crippling in situations.


----------



## person987 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have this. I go red at the drop of a hat: when I pay for something, when I walk past someone on the street, when I can feel someone looking at me, I could go on and on. This is one part of my physical symptoms related to my social anxiety that I can't really control. The shaking, and dizziness and stuttering, I can just about cut off if I am in the right frame of mind and can concentrate on my breathing, but the blushing is there regardless. Well, if I can cut down the other symptoms, that cuts down on the blushing because I'm not so embarrassed, so there's a link, but there's nothing that works on blushing alone. 

It's really the worst thing. I don't mind if I'm stuttering, or dizzy...the first could be for any reason, the second I can hide, but the blushing is really, truly embarrassing.

What I do is wear my hair long (specifically for that reason), as a bit of a disguise. I try to keep calm and continue what I'm doing, and if I do that instead of freaking out it goes away on its own. It just seems to be the lesser of two evils -- I'd probably make more of a scene if I ran away, and I know this. However, I don't notice anything in the way of improvement. Perhaps this is just something I have to wait and see about?


----------



## exotica (Jan 14, 2010)

I wonder, has any of the girls who have blushing symptoms use a make up foundation? Ofcourse this is not a remedy but it masks the blushing! I personally do not blush often so it is not a big problem for me, but when I don't want people to see my blushing I use make up. For example in the situations where it is important to show others that i'm self-confident or where outward confidence helps me to perform better, like in a job interview or a challenging seminar in the university. Thus I feel better 'cause at least I do not have to worry about it - it lessens the anxiety. And sometimes i don't care about, because I like people who blush - it tells me that they are sensitive and kind-hearted. So I think - so what if I blush, it just tells others that I'm a sensitive person, which is a good trait!


----------



## person987 (Jan 22, 2010)

I do use foundation, but it doesn't really cover the blushing. My whole face goes bright red and it's still obvious. Can you recommend a specific type of makeup, Exotica?


----------



## exotica (Jan 14, 2010)

Mm, it's strange that the blushing is still visible.. I do not think there's something special about my make up, but I used Rimmel Recover Foundation (Illuminating anti-fatigue foundation), Nr. 101 (porcelain); and this Christmas my sister gave me Chanel Pro Lumiere (Semi-Matte, Luminous, Unifying foundation, Intensity 1,5) - this one is the best! Good luck with finding yours! 

To tell you the truth, I don't think using make-up is the best solution, but at least you can feel more comfortable..


----------



## Lcc2010 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Thank you!!!*

This is a GREAT topic. I am a redhead and the ginger kids have it the worst! Sometimes I avoid whole conversations with people because I'm afraid to have the group watch me turn red. I turn red no matter the situation...if I'm comfortable with the people or not. As soon as some jackass says "Hey, why are you so red?" then the heat comes and I have to escape! I did find one thing that seems to help. If you know ahead of time that you are going into a situation that will make you blush drink a few glasses of really cold water and hopefully bring a bottle with you. If you apply cold pressure (the cold water bottle) to the insides of your wrists it cools you down. Applying cold to pulse points cools down the whole body. The wrist is a pulse point that can you can access without drawing a lot of attention to what you are doing.


----------



## exotica (Jan 14, 2010)

That's true, the blush does not appear when it is cold, i've noticed that too. :yes


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yep, I usually blush around 3 times per day when I have school. I feel like I could get over my social anxiety if my face just wouldnt turn red.


----------



## happy (Feb 9, 2010)

I blush numerous times a day and for no apparent reason. And then I blush because I'm blushing. 

Regarding makeup, I like Bare Minerals and Ben Nye. Ben Nye is a stage makeup, I find it covers up anything and its really cheap (check eBay).


----------



## Munroe (Feb 9, 2010)

I can blush at any given moment for any (or no apparent) reason.
Sometimes I think if I could just stop blushing, my SA would get better--but I think it has to be the other way around. If I can manage my SA, maybe the blushing will subside.
As far as make-up goes, no; there is nothing that will conceal it when it comes on. Make-up is not like an opaque mask. It wouldn't look natural if it was.


----------



## bem (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey everyone New awkward guy on the block. Blushing and sweating (I only wear sweaters now- Shirts don't really work out, lol) is actually my only symptom. It even happens among family members for no reason. Been getting progressively worse for 3 years now. Glad i found this site, not sure if it is making me feel better or worse, though : )


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Ah it seems almost anytime a woman gives me some sort of compliment in public, my cheeks go crimson !
The problem with this is that it gets me treated as *cute* rather than actual dating material.

I just wish I knew how to control it.


----------

